# The Next British Pro?



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok this is a bit awkward as a few of these lads post on this board, but who is in the running for the next British Pro?

Zack Khan

Darren Ball

Tom Blackman

James Llewellyn (did I spell that correctly) 

Shawn Tavernier

Wade Stafford (or is he only doing NABBA now)

Anyone else?

I know DB has qualified as well, and you never know who could all of a sudden materialise...........

It does look like it will be a good Britain again this year.

Oh yes, and this thread is useless without pics.

Please post em up lads for those that don't follow the comps that much.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

my mate wayne neimic is in the heavy weights , see pics of him on my friends list


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I would say probably Shawn Tavernier. Hes got the look that judges want now.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Im going to take myself out of the running right now.

I will not be 100% this year after my op so not really going to happen for me this year.

James L is a good bet as is Shaun

Stuart Core, Alvin Small, Darren, Zak plus a load of other guys I know by sight but cant picture in my head.

Just too open this year Im afraid


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL me and baz had this conversation about 3 hours ago 

Our list was similar - except Stuart Core, we were thinking about the guest spot him and Daz did and how big Stuart looked......

lol yeah I dont think DB is expecting his his pro card, the way he was talking the british finals were a doubt :lol: estrogen :tongue: hahaha Nah he'll be there bigger and better x


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> Im going to take myself out of the running right now.
> 
> I will not be 100% this year after my op so not really going to happen for me this year.
> 
> ...


 :crying:

Too bad Tom (you know you are my fav) although I can relate as I had too surgeries last year and feel like I am on the road to redemption as well.

I will be overjoyed if I can finally be in condition for one of the BNBF qualifiers.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I saw Daz Ball at portsmouth and the guy was just fcukin' huge. I think James L or Shawn T.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

agreed daz looked massive and his calves were unreal, all depends on wot type of physique there after i supose


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

^^^ what he said


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

In term's of genetics, Shawn Tavernier! Full round muscle bellies that are sliced and a fantastic shape to die for!

I would love to be the next white Shaun Tavernier but that aint gonna happen, i'm taller! :001_tt2:


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Im going to take myself out of the running right now.
> 
> I will not be 100% this year after my op so not really going to happen for me this year.
> 
> ...


When you say 'Zak', do you mean me or Zak Kahn, im fairly sure you mean me, :tongue: but id hate to blow my own trumpet (I wish i could, i just can't bend over quite enough, damn bottom few ribs get in the way).

:tongue:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

I like Darren Ball's look the most so he is my pick.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Pictures to back up your vote would be great!


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

daz ball is a f*kin unit, BUT I dont think his physique is pleasing to the eye in terms of judges criteria, deffo shaun t in the next 3 years, and hopefully James L, and Tom.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow, I thought that Zach Khan and Stuart Core were already pro's... or had won the Brits... You learn something new every day!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Wayne Neimic


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

What about Neil Cranwell?

He qualified for the Brits at Stars last year.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

I like James and Shaun

Zak Kahn to me is the Emile Heskey of bodybuilding. It kinda seems ok and dandy for a while and then you just find yourself saying "no, just no"


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

If Masuur Butts can get a visa to compete in England again this year...............


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Jeebus, I remember Alvin Small now.

His name is such an antithesis of him.

He is freaking massive.


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

i think darren ball or james l are good bets


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

I would love to see Zack nail his condition and win the brits, but he never seems to be ablo to, despite displaying plenty of size.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

james L

1 he has an incredible physique

2 he has the mind set and drive like a pro

3 he deserves it as he has massive input for the up and comers and wanabees


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I thinks it's James L's year


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

Would definately agree on James L deserving to turn pro sometime soon.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

How can massoom butt compete in the british title? Hes not british.

He competed at the titan because its an open contest, he cant compete in the british title because you have to be british to compete in it (or british passport or lived here certain amount of years). You have to have qualified. Otherwise someone like trey brewer could enter the british title, or brandon curry.

I think that it will be a battle between james and shaun in the light heavies.

It will be between darren, stuart and alvin in the heavies...although potentially zack (depending on his conditioning) has the potential to bring the best package to the stage as he has a great balance of mass and shape but never gets in condition.

I can realistically see the overall only go to as light heavy or a heavyweight, cant see it go another way tbh.

Will be great seeing shaun and james next to each other, the two of them have fantastic development and shape...itll be like flex vs james all over again (but i dont know which one of them is going to win, they both look brilliant!)


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Shaun, James and Tom battling it out will be amazing, as will the other guys in the other catgeories, this is not a two horse race in any division, there are many great physiques gunning for it this and every year, lets see who brings what on the day and enjoy the build up and the day itself.

I hate threads like this, invariably people get upset and it divides the board, we've all seen how these threads turn nasty and get out of hand.

Besides, im gonna win it anyway..... ;-)


----------



## Dave123 (May 10, 2008)

Im a Leicester Lad, My Vote is Daz Ball, He is Huge! His Legs Are Awesome!


----------



## notts890 (Apr 15, 2008)

Alvin Small! Awesome physique, also hes form notts aswell so im a bit biased lol :thumb:


----------



## niemiec78 (Mar 15, 2008)

I would like to add i have beaten Alvin Small and my pics are of 2 years ago i am now up to 20 stone with abs still showing so will come in really heavy yeah daz ball is big but u`ve seen nothing yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!! . no v taper what so ever


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

niemiec78 said:


> I would like to add i have beaten Alvin Small and my pics are of 2 years ago i am now up to 20 stone with abs still showing so will come in really heavy yeah daz ball is big but u`ve seen nothing yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and 9 months pregnant . no v taper what so ever


any recent pics?


----------



## niemiec78 (Mar 15, 2008)

will all be unvailed at the epf week before british bud


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no need to insult any of the names mentioned in this thread, at the end of the day as we all know no matter how you look now it means nothing it is how you look on the day and believe me if you think you are big then i suggest you think about Stuart 

all the guys mentioned will be in the mix some where on the day, zak unfortunately has never delivered on the day so for me this rules him out.....

Daz won last year so must be a favourite although Alvin is now being coached by Harold so i can guarantee he will be better this year, Stuart is bigger and leaner in the off season 300lbs and just under 8%BF we will be dieting him longer this year so we can do it slower.....

But you can bet there will be other names in the mix on the day in the HW class...

As for the LH well this is more open you have Shaun T, James L, Barny and Tom all have the physique to win if on the day they come in on the mark......

remember guys that although someone looks good on their own in the gym does not mean they will look good stood next to other guys in their class.....plus many of these guys have to qualify yet


----------



## niemiec78 (Mar 15, 2008)

i know i should'nt insult anyone else . but that is not the way bodybuilding should go imo


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

That is fine as we all have our opinions but Daz is not a member so cannot defend himself, you cannot argue with his record though....

So who do you think will be your biggest threat at the finals?


----------



## niemiec78 (Mar 15, 2008)

pro your friend stuart coe . by the sound of it hes put alot of size on & will still keep his waist small bud


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thank you for editing the post Wayne....

Stuart has put size on all over but mainly on his legs his waist will still be 31inches  last year he was 255lbs onstage but due to illness we had to rush his diet in the latter weeks so i burned off some muscle, this year he will be dieting for 16 weeks he will be at least 10lbs heavier this year......whilst still keeping his trademark proportions

I saw you at the Stars last year and look forward to seeing you this year especially from what you have said about your gains....how do you stand with qualifying as the UKBFF have said you cannot compete in another fed if you have all ready qualified for the finals....


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

my personal favorite are James L and Daz Ball but as tom said earlier it will be wide open to a select few, its hard to call this one in my opinion.


----------



## niemiec78 (Mar 15, 2008)

didnt know that bud . will have to check that out . you should be able to do whatever shows you want its your body at the end of the day imo


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Britbb said:


> How can massoom butt compete in the british title? Hes not british.
> 
> He competed at the titan because its an open contest, he cant compete in the british title because you have to be british to compete in it (or british passport or lived here certain amount of years). You have to have qualified. Otherwise someone like trey brewer could enter the british title, or brandon curry.
> 
> ...


I am not British and I have never been asked to prove residency.

There are all sorts of peeps from E.Europe who show up at these comps, and I don't see anyone saying no, you can't.

I am sure Mansuur also did NABBA last year.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

There is also Dan Jumaa.

Paul, have you ever competed in the UKBFF?

If not, would you ever?

What had you choose to compete mostly with NABBA?


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

My first ever Gym was bodylines in Plymouth remember seeing Stuart Core in there doing some sort of video - he was 18 -19 I think and a complete unit!! Unbelievable


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Venitia......


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, this is without being rude or disrespectful at all. I dont mean this to offend any of the current heavyweights at all, they look better than myself, but it is an observation i have made and im sure that others hgave made aswell.

Everyone talks of being 260 lbs shredded on stage, paul you say that stuart will be 265 on stage. Daz ball expected to probably be heavier, the same as zack khan.

However...if people cast their mind to the 2007 npc winner cxalled EVAN CENTOPANI who is 5ft 11 in height and won the nationals a t a weight of 242 lbs. Compare the pictures of evan centopani to that of our top heabyweights who are supposed to be 20+ lbs heavier than him...without being rude i cant see how they would beat him?

Now cast your thoughts back to 1993, a heavyweight competing in the npc called flex wheeler! He is 5ft 10, he competed at 235 lbs and won the npc at 235 lbs at 5ft 10...this is over 30 lbs lighter than what the heavyweights in the uk are supposedly competing at...30 lbs!!!!!!!!!






Yet, with all due respect, take a look at flex wheelers physique back in 92, again without trying to be rude or insulting, i believe (just my opinion) that none of the current british heavyweights could have touched him on stage. Yet they are all supposedly an extra 2 whole stone of pure muscle mass heavier than him? I dont understand.

Then cast your thoughts further back to 91, the winner of the npc was the heavyweight called kevin levrone. Kevin is 5ft 10 also and weighed in at 240 lbs...with all due respect i could not see any of the heavyweights of today on the uk scene beating a newly pro kevin levrone...again, he was 20 lbs minimum lighter than them???

Infact here is kevin a few weeks out, in 97, competing at a weight of 245 lbs, 20 lbs lighter than our best heavyweights:






Last but not least, we all know who ronnie coleman is...ronnie competed in 1999 (arguably his best version, most aesthetic version of himself) at the weight of 250 lbs.

This is 20 lbs lighter than zack or darren...no disrespect to them because they are fantastic bodybuilders and one day id love to stand on stage next to them...but if ronnie was weighing in at 250 lbs when he won olympia and looked totally unbeluevable (obviously would wipe the floor of any uk bodybuilder around today and arguably even beat dorian yates!) Yet he is only 250 lbs here:






Even dorian yates who is 5ft 10-5 ft 11 competed at the 260 lbs mark...dorian was a lot bigger than the current top heavyweight amateurs yet they are the same size.

Sorry, but weight means absolutely nothing.

If i look at flex wheeler at 235 lbs (5 ft 10) and compare to guys on the british stage at 270 lbs, i cant find anything with the uk guys that beats flex wheelers physique when he was 235 lbs???

Take a look for yourself?

I remember amoury francis who won the british and he competed at the 235 mark aswell, incredible physique!

I hear all the numbers about what people will be on stage, i cant help but think that its lies (or at least cant figure out) how guys like darren, stuart and zack who are 5ft 10-5 ft 11 according to the beef magazine do not look as good as kevin levrone, flex wheeler dennis newman, evan centopani, ronnie coleman of 99 or dorian yates when they are allegedly competing at a heavier weight?

This proves to me that weight means nothing at all, becausde if a guy who is the same height (5 ft 10) can look bigger and better when hes 30 lbs lighter! Something is up?

Unless stuart/darren/zack are taller than 5ft 10-5 ft11 maybe that would explain it, im sure i read stuart said he was 5ft 11 though???

I dont want anyone to take this the wrong way, i think that darren, zack, stuart and alvin etc look brilliant and one day i aspire to share the same stage and compete against them, they are people who are at hte very top of the british scene and excellent bodybuilders...but when i compare their physiques to those of the guys that ive mentioned in this thread, i can not see where the extra 20-30 lbs of muscle is?

Particularly with flex wheeler, kevin levrone and evan centopani who turned pro at the 235-240 lbs mark...and then when they say they are going to be 265-270 on stage yet arguably the best version of ronnie coleman (the 1999 version) wa only 250 lbs on stage. So they will be over a stone heavier than ronnie coleman was in 1999?

Below you can see the comparison in the same poses between a 1999 ronnie coleman and a 2007 darren ball. Darren is a stone heavier than ronnie in these pictures and tey appear to be in simmilar condition, both shredded! Obviously it isnt a fair comparison as ronnie is probably the best bodybuilder ever, but it is just to illustrate the differences in weight.

This is no disrespect at all to darren, everyone agrees hes a fantastic bodybuilder, i hope no one takes this the wrong way, but it illustrates that weight doesnt mean anything:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Tatyana said:


> I am not British and I have never been asked to prove residency.
> 
> There are all sorts of peeps from E.Europe who show up at these comps, and I don't see anyone saying no, you can't.
> 
> I am sure Mansuur also did NABBA last year.


He did the pro am...its different, there were german guys competing in it aswell, he fell sick before the universe though unfortunately.

If this is true then it means someone like trey brewer could arrive on these shores for a qualifier and enter our british title if he wanted to?

Nabba area shows are for people in that area...i dont think that the british title is an 'open' contest.

I would have thought that youd have to have at least lived in this country for a certain time before youre allowed to enter the british title?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Very nice post mate and i have to agree just as a general statement actual weight measurements are thrown around a lot it gets to the point where people go oh hes only 200lb at 5ft8 ext ext even though a real dry and ripped 200lb at 5ft8 is very big Imo.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Con said:


> Very nice post mate and i have to agree just as a general statement actual weight measurements are thrown around a lot it gets to the point where people go oh hes only 200lb at 5ft8 ext ext even though a real dry and ripped 200lb at 5ft8 is very big Imo.


Funny you should say that actually mate, look at brandon curry, again in exactly the same pose...5ft 8 and 210 lbs:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I meen thats one thing that comes out time and time again, unless your bones are made of pig iorn you not telling me that these guys ripped are the same weight as pro and yet there not comperable in size?

Its like in the lee priest video when hes jokeing about magazine/internet weight being 20-30lbs heavyer than the actual weight.

one thing i would say is flex w had a very slight structure, that could account for him looking much bigger than he actualy was. In the end its an illusion.

But its when you look at guys like kevin L and dorrian yates now there by no meens slight boned, Take Nasser el Sonbaty for instance he competed at 245 and was masive and he had a huge frame. All things being equal they should be a comperable size at 260ish to the curent heavyweights but there not so whats happening? are the scales off at gyms up and down the country? does protien now come tainted with super heavy metals/minerals?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Robsta said:


> Venitia......


she's not competing i dont think mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

:whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i wrote a long reply then the pc crashed.....

BritBB my point about Stuarts weight was more to do with how i dieted him down and that i felt i lost some muscle doing so, i agree weight has no indication if you are going to win all you have to do is look at Flex and Tom last year both beating Daz and Troy the year before......remember it is all an illusion...

as for Stuarts weight i can personally guarantee he is the weight he says he is as i weigh him through the diet....

Tat - i have never competed in the UKBFF and probably never will mainly because i like to compete for a federation that does not dictate what shows i can or cannot do....plus the way some of the UKBFF judges speak to the competitors is awful do they not realise without the guys/girls onstage they would have no job....

Robsta - watch this space


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

i think different frames carry the weight different levrone wheeler were ilousion men ,ther joint tie ins muscle bellys were perfect and 240 pounds shreded on them was awsome.

enough to knock 270 ,280 pound guys with less gifted shapes.

i have a battle for olimpia dvd hear and nasser is stood on scales 1 week out in his trunks at 280 i no he was 245 when he hit the pro sceen but im sure he was 280 at his peak.

yates 265 skin less in his last olimpia .

dillet 280.

fux 270.

all beaten by 240 pound wheeler and levrone except ,master class yates of course.

there will be a 265 270 pound heavy weight at the britain but he nows there are guys lighter and more pleasingly shaped but you can only bring what you got in condition.

i was 240 at my nabba qualifyer and my mate shaune was 225 he blew us off the stage,

and we are a similare hight so like britbb says throw the scales away and look in the mirror condition condition.


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

bone strucucture makes a ot of difference aswel i think to weight ie im probably 13.5 - 14 stone without training someone of my height could esilly be 12 stone or 15 stone at the same bf withoout training


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Ill give you a perfect example - arnie was just 240lbs onstage at 6'2.

There are guys heavier now that arent as big but i guess its all down to bone density and how much synthol is in your body :whistling:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Tiger81 said:


> Ill give you a perfect example - arnie was just 240lbs onstage at 6'2.
> 
> There are guys heavier now that arent as big but i guess its all down to bone density and how much synthol is in your body :whistling:


I think u'd find Arnie would struggle to place top 5 at the British finals these days mate

he was awesome in his time don't get me wrong,but his physique is massive dated... although i do prefer his physique in comparison to many these days due to the belly


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

all of them, they ll put in soooooo much hard work and dedication.

i heard mansoor didnt get his visa on another forum


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

adrian said:


> i think different frames carry the weight different levrone wheeler were ilousion men ,ther joint tie ins muscle bellys were perfect and 240 pounds shreded on them was awsome.
> 
> enough to knock 270 ,280 pound guys with less gifted shapes.
> 
> ...


True el sonbaty was 280ish in his prime...

Andreas Munzer 5ft 10" and 225lbs in this video..


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

DB said:


> she's not competing i dont think mate


The women have to win Europeans now to get an IFBB pro card, or do a pro-qualifier in the US?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

> Tat - i have never competed in the UKBFF and probably never will mainly because i like to compete for a federation that does not dictate what shows i can or cannot do....plus the way some of the UKBFF judges speak to the competitors is awful do they not realise without the guys/girls onstage they would have no job....


I thought that if you were an amateur, then there were no restrictions, they have dropped the 'you can only compete in the UKBFF' thing (again)

I know once you are pro, different story, it is IFBB and nothing else.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Some fair ponts made BrittBB.

Basically, suggests that the judges def made the right decision giving the pro card to Flx then in 2007 right?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Doesnt matter what people look like know..its all about the day, ive seen some incredible physiques in the offseason implode once on stage. Who ever has the strongest mindset will take the title and an overall. Speculation is great for a bit of fun but it dont mean jack!

Fivos


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Fivos said:


> Doesnt matter what people look like know..its all about the day, ive seen some incredible physiques in the offseason implode once on stage. Who ever has the strongest mindset will take the title and an overall. Speculation is great for a bit of fun but it dont mean jack!
> 
> Fivos


Fivos

I think plenty of strong mindsets have failed too. Perfect intentions and strong wills still don't always deliver a procard winning physique.

Agree totally the speculation is only fun.

STOW


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Stow..yes for sure, but that was meant for the people that have been nominated as all have the phsyique potential to win i,e James, Shaun, Daz etc etc etc

Fivos


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Right ok, fair comment then.

bit of encouragement for them!

Knuckle down lads and stay out of the pub.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> I thought that if you were an amateur, then there were no restrictions, they have dropped the 'you can only compete in the UKBFF' thing (again)
> 
> I know once you are pro, different story, it is IFBB and nothing else.


i think you will find Tat that they have not dropped this rule like last year....



Fivos said:


> ive seen some incredible physiques in the offseason implode once on stage.
> 
> Fivos


yes i agree myself, Tom and Wade all messed up in the last 24hrs last year.....looking good in the gym means nothing


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

DB said:


> I think u'd find Arnie would struggle to place top 5 at the British finals these days mate
> 
> he was awesome in his time don't get me wrong,but his physique is massive dated... although i do prefer his physique in comparison to many these days due to the belly


Hear what your saying bro but ive yet to see anybody that looks like this










Granted many will beat him on legs but look at his lower lat insertions and stomach vacuum :thumbup1: you just dont see that nowadays...

Not taking ANYTHING away from todays guys of course.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Paul addme to thta list in 2006


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> i think you will find Tat that they have not dropped this rule like last year....


Are you serious?

That is bonkers, I wish they would make up their bloody minds.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i wrote a long reply then the pc crashed.....
> 
> BritBB my point about Stuarts weight was more to do with how i dieted him down and that i felt i lost some muscle doing so, i agree weight has no indication if you are going to win all you have to do is look at Flex and Tom last year both beating Daz and Troy the year before......remember it is all an illusion...
> 
> ...


Hey paul, dont get me wrong bro, im not suggesting that stuart doesnt weigh that, not at all...i know you prep him and work with him so are obviously not gonna need to lie about his weight etc, theres no point and i know youre not the type of guy to do that.

I think stuart has a great physique, as a heavyweight he has a pleasing shape and nice proportions.

But i just cant see (not that youre lying) how stuart will be shredded at 265...this is 15 lbs (a whole stone) heavier than ronnie coleman was in 1999!

No disrespect to anyone at all, but ronnie from 1999 would totally dwarf and blow any of the uk heavyweights off stage. Its not just about 'the illusion' either. You take flex and daz last year, when daz stood next to flex, flex was dwarved by daz. Yet you put a 1999 ronnie next to daz and ronnie would dwarf daz, arms are biggger, legs are bigger, chest is bigger, back is totally uncomparable...daz would be totally dwarved (i mean no disrespect to daz as hes a fantastic bodybuilder, im just using him as an example).

So...if 1999 ronnie is bigger than daz (by a long way) and has better shape and proportion...then how come when they are both ripped, daz is a stone heavier?

Its not about condition because daz was in mint condition for the show.

I guess it is simply structure and genetics...some people can be 240 lbs shredded and be bigger (not just the illusion of being bigger) but actually have more mass on their frame in the right places compared with a guy who is 270 lbs shredded.

I think that its a dangerous thing to play the 'size game', the weight seems to pile on, but no one can see exactly where, because one doesnt look any bigger.


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

back stage at the britain we were all talking and there were guys 255 265, in there eyes shreded .

im afraid not and there place reflected that, no dis respect to any of them but one gut said im not comming in under 250 and he would have ****ed top 6 if he was 240,caught up in the weight game.

if your shreded wou will sacrafice weight i dont care how much carbing you do.

dorian was shreded every apearance, and 6 pounds of muscle a year was his goal ,any one can come in 10 15 pounds heavier and be carrying a bit and say i gained 15 pounds on last year, hear it all the time.

you made an excelent point bb,even the best get caught up in it did jay look his best at 280 arguable point .

done the same my self in 05 came in 252 looked looked **** but the scales looked good ha ha.

condition condition.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Been trying to find some pics of Daz Ball, but can't...anyine got any links, or pics...


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

adrian said:


> back stage at the britain we were all talking and there were guys 255 265, in there eyes shreded .
> 
> im afraid not and there place reflected that, no dis respect to any of them but one gut said im not comming in under 250 and he would have ****ed top 6 if he was 240,caught up in the weight game.
> 
> ...


Would someone translate this post for me, I can't really follow it.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Tatyana said:


> Would someone translate this post for me, I can't really follow it.


I managed to read it :cool2:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Been trying to find some pics of Daz Ball, but can't...anyine got any links, or pics...


Heres a couple from when he was working with BIOHAZARD.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

and one next to zak kahn


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Cheers dude


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BritBB i know what you meant mate no worries, now the weight i said is a guess really if he came in at 230 shredded i would not mind as with his 31inch waist and 23inch arms onstage he would be very hard to beat


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

ok tatayana sorry i have on excuse now im not dietting ,my grams is **** poor in fact i never got involved with these sites because my spelling ect is **** .

i kind of thought i would soldier on ,because i wanted to talk to people with a interest in common,and my computer skills are equaly as poor i bully my brother into helping me ha ha.

back on topic ,stuart core has the tools to spoil the party ,dennis wolf type in my opinion.

paul has got to grips with stuarts body type now ,he will steer him in hard dry and full ,i will put my neck on the block and say top 3.


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

I think James L is deffo in the list , Zack Khan is another great bb if he comes in ripped , gonna be good show in oct will be my first bb show seeing


----------



## dwg77 (Dec 25, 2006)

Got b James L or Darren B.

I agree with u BritBB know where uyr comin from.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Brit when you competing man?

Im sure you will be in the running pretty soon if you keep growing :cool2:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> Brit when you competing man?
> 
> Im sure you will be in the running pretty soon if you keep growing :cool2:


Im doing the titan bro in july

I have a few more years before i can be a good heavyweight mate, not on those guys level yet, but thanks for the kind words.

I know what i have to do and it will be done!

Taking next year off and going to start using things ive never used before and will be increasing supplements and meals to 9 a day, with cardio every day year round. I dont want to go above 270 in off season, will bulk up v slowly and when i get to 270 again i will diet back down for 14 weeks then bulk back to 270...id love to be off season at 270 around 10% bodyfat.

In 2010 i will enter some heavyweight shows, but i am aiming to get my body around 240 at 5ft 11 because i think at that weight and in condition it will suit my frame perfectly, the guys i aspire to are the likes of dennis newman/kevin levrone.


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

fantastic brit, judging by what I have seen you are on track for a really good few years ahead of you well done.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Im doing the titan bro in july
> 
> I have a few more years before i can be a good heavyweight mate, not on those guys level yet, but thanks for the kind words.
> 
> ...


thats good mate, i like how you have a plan, very jay cutler :cool2:

get some pics up sometime bro.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Brit spoke to Stuart tonight and he agrees with everything you have said on this thread mate...as i do


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Britbb said:


> Im doing the titan bro in july
> 
> I have a few more years before i can be a good heavyweight mate, not on those guys level yet, but thanks for the kind words.
> 
> ...


Im going to the titan and was gonna compete as a first timer, glad i chose not to now lol !!

will be shouting for you mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Im doing the titan bro in july
> 
> I have a few more years before i can be a good heavyweight mate, not on those guys level yet, but thanks for the kind words.
> 
> ...


hey brittbb,

i used to love your posts over at the 'other place' and i'm glad you are posting here.

This is meant with no disrespect, since i've 'known' you on the internet you have always seemed to be putting off competing and it always seems to be 'next year' etc.

Do you think you are losing out on valuable competing experiance (dieting, comp prep, posing on stage and the little things)??


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey brittbb,
> 
> i used to love your posts over at the 'other place' and i'm glad you are posting here.
> 
> ...


I will lose out but im not fussed. I have my personal training business to think of aswell, not just bodybuilding, i want to try to build up my clients in london and start to make good money. Besides the britbb you see at the titan will be absolutely nothing like the britbb you will see competing in the heavies in 2010, trust me on that.

Ive had a fkin nightmare prep, but im still competing, still sitting here with manflu (second time ive caught this on prep) and my right elbow is still hurting from the bursitis pain that 100kg skullcrushers caused last workout (had to stop training triceps), i will be on that stage regardless of any more sh1t that gets thrown infront of me.

I have goals in bodybuilding but i know i cant reach those goals by next year, or the year after...i will compete in 2010 but i think that in 2011 i will be a very competitive heavyweight, when im 28.



> Brit spoke to Stuart tonight and he agrees with everything you have said on this thread mate...as i do


Paul thats interesting. You know what, if stuart came in at the 245-250 lbs mark, i think he would have that classic levrone/wheeler/centopani style look about him...i think he would win not only the heavies but the overall aswell AND make a good pro! When i look at his joints/muscle bellies/insertion points and waistline i dont see why he cant get that look? Surely if he has that look then the judges will reward it, afterall you see the levrone's, wheeler's and centopani's earning their pro card and then immeadiately being the next big thing on the pro stage aswell. Its just my opinion, but i think that the best physique at 5ft 10-11 is the 240-250 lbs mark. Any more and it starts to look bloated, any less and its not quite filled our enough. But it all depends on the joints and symmetry, all the best bodybuilders in that height range have all been around the 235-260 lbs range (260 being dorian later on in his career although i think he looked best in 93 at a slightly lighter weight). If one has the joints and symmetry then i dont think its necessary to go heavier, infact i think that the extra mass makes the body look worse actually.

Example = ronnie in 1999 looked totally unbelievable, he had all the aesthetics, mass and was shredded with beautiful shape. In 2003 he was much bigger, but his gut started to fill out more, he developed the turtle gut (still unbelievable physique though and only someone like ronnie would get away with it due to his sheer back, legs and and arm size that he put on aswell).

Imagine a scaled up version of shawn ray. A 5ft 11 version of shawn ray...now thats what im thinking of...even by todays standards if you took shawn ray's physique and scaled it upto a 5ft 11 person then you have the ultimate in size/symmetry/shape and condition in the whole package...i dont see why that package would be above 240/250 lbs, if it did go above that then it would take away from the aesthetics of the physique because inevitably more weight would go around the midsection and thicken the medsection up instead.



> Im going to the titan and was gonna compete as a first timer, glad i chose not to now lol !!
> 
> will be shouting for you mate.


Cheers locust...come over and say hello if you see me, take care bro



> fantastic brit, judging by what I have seen you are on track for a really good few years ahead of you well done.


Thanx bro, i hope so. Invested a big proportion of my life into bodybuilding 8 out of 25 years and never tried to take any shortcuts like use silly doses of gear or use of dangerous ped like slin etc, always said i would build it all up gradually when 'the time comes'. Well, now is my first contest, after this contest i think that the base, shape and natural aesthetics have been built so after this show 'that time has come' to start major construction and take the step up to compete in the heavies on the uk scene, but i realistically think i need to take next year off of competing (skipping intermediates this gives 2 whole years before next contest, haha which will prob be titan in 2010 aswell for my next show) before trying my luck against other heavyweight guys.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

The heavies and the overall this year will be decided on condition and if last year (and the last 2 years) are anything to go by (except the winners Paul and Troy), there is really only one that has consistently nailed his and thats Darren. As to whether a heavyweight will get his pro card its in the balance, as only 2 out of 4 Overall winners in the last 4 years have been heavyweights (Paul George and James Lewis being the non heavies to take the overall title)

My betting is that whoever takes the light heavies will win the overall as to who that will be only time will tell.

J


----------



## ra07212 (Jul 1, 2008)

I pesonally believe Daz Ball will win the his category and overall this year, with James Llewellin placing second.

The Daz Ball you saw last year in the British and the one that you will see this year at the British will shock you.... noticable improvements in all areas.

BritBB

As for the comparison of Daz to Ronnie, yes Ronnie is in unbelievable shape in that photo. However, what you fail to mention / take into consideration is the ages of both of them in the photos.

Photo of Daz at the British 2007 = 28

Ronnie Coleman photo is = 35

Personally don't really think you can compare the two.

Also one more thing regarding Daz - he could only train at 60% of what he was capable of due to his hernia in 2007. Start of 2008 his hernia was removed in an operation. So trust me when i say your going to see a different Darren Ball at the British... i mean it!


----------



## ra07212 (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

Originally Posted by niemiec78

I would like to add i have beaten Alvin Small and my pics are of 2 years ago i am now up to 20 stone with abs still showing so will come in really heavy yeah daz ball is big but u`ve seen nothing yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and 9 months pregnant . no v taper what so ever

niemiec78 you have a fantastic phsique but you are not on darren's level mate. The proof is in the pudding we will have to wait and see what happens at the British.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i saw Shawn Tavernier in my gym a few weeks ago and he's put on alot of mass since his last show, i wouldnt be suprised if he upset a few peoples plans.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

My view on "The next British Champ" is this.

As it stands, ANYONE could take it. Everyone keeps saying if Shaun T comes in 100% or Darren Ball etc then they will be hard to beat. What if everyone Nails it? I feel sorry for the judges to be honest!

This show is going to be incredible and I can't wait to go!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

i might be completely wrong on this one but i would guess that the judges will be looking for someone with the future potential to compete with the worlds best in America. Based on this i would say Shawn Tavernier (if he can continue to add mass with out 'overspilling' due to his small frame and maintain his lines). There are also others that havn't been mentioned who are young, full of potenial and still improving each year..... Doton Diya, Alvin Small, Zach Kahn.

I don't like to say this but the standard is somewhat higher in America the reason for this im not sure so it is important to identify the right people for the job. Taking nothing away from Troy Brown he's done really well and wish him all the best but he hasn't really placed high in the pro comps hes entered and i heard he in his late 30's now..... i don't know just my opinion.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

The standard in the USA is higher simply because there is a bigger gene pool.

If you look at the regional shows they look like the British top 5 line up.

The nationals are the creme of this

so makes sense that they have more pros at that higher level


----------



## ra07212 (Jul 1, 2008)

Troy Brown is 31. Although he hasn't placed high enough in the ranks yet, he did hold is own at the Ironman 2008.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

i was told troy brown has a 19 year old son? which means he had him when he was 12 if he's 31


----------



## ra07212 (Jul 1, 2008)

Troy Brown's Date of birth: 09/07/77.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

wouldn't be surprised if pro's lied about their ages if it means success....but i am probably wrong about troy brow i appologise, trey brewer 22 yeh? lol


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

little_man said:


> wouldn't be surprised if pro's lied about their ages if it means success....but i am probably wrong about troy brow i appologise, trey brewer 22 yeh? lol


that is correct.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

which part is correct?


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

about mr. brewer


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

okay.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ra07212 said:


> I pesonally believe Daz Ball will win the his category and overall this year, with James Llewellin placing second.
> 
> The Daz Ball you saw last year in the British and the one that you will see this year at the British will shock you.... noticable improvements in all areas.
> 
> ...


 obvouisly ra07212 you are a buddy of Darren's so you cannot be unbiased on your opinion of who will win the show this is not to say your opinion does not count though....

Daz is huge and very very lean this cannot be argued with and i do agree that he will be hard to beat but he is beatable as shown last year by being beaten by two LH.....now you say he only trained at 60% in 2007 and is full steam this year well from the pics i saw from the guest spot he did at the Scottish he has not improved by 40% you are making a pretty big statement saying he will shock as Daz is big but he has flaws that you cannot avoid....

1 - his waist is way to thick for his shoulders

2 - His arms have the appearance of being to small although this is mainly down to the vast size of his shoulders.

3 - although very very lean he does lack detail and from what i have seen does not have cross striations in his legs or arms....

now all the current top level guys have flaws i have merly pointed out these in reaction to your statement....

now i am sure Daz has improved but why are you assuming non of the others have stood still? i know Stuart has gained alot of muscle these last 12 months whilst not effecting his waist line and you cannot argue with Stuarts shape and size....

Alvin used to only train for 6months of the year now he is training for the whole 12months under the guidance of Harold Marrillier so he has gone from 50% to 100% this last year.....

so although we all have our favourites no one can say who will win on the day until they stand next to each other....


----------



## 50kg (Sep 1, 2007)

I agree, good post Paul.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i think darren looks ok tbh, everyones structure differs and they must sometimes make the most out of that, as with muscles some will get peaked sharp muscles some will get long deep muscles

and all those factors sometimes have little to do with training or diet as many would think

but what some people forget as last year and many other years 'size' didnt win you can be the biggest but it will be the overall best that wins. someone could come in 1 stone heavier but look worse for it improvements must be balnced and correctly made


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes i agree Daz did look good and on the day in the heavies he was the best but 1yr has passed and alot has changed for many of the top guys in that class, i also agree just because you are the biggest does not mean you will win there are plenty of more complete guys out there and if they come in bang on there will be some suprises....


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

think zach khan comes into the biggest not always best category as hes huge but doesnt seem to hit his peak conditioning

sure it wil be a good event like last year and hopefully a good showing for all brits involved


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Spoke to Zack the other week and training is going well.

He knows he hasn't fully hit the mark, but also that last year really didn't work.

I really hope he can bring it in, as it would make an interesting final for the heavies.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

TBH after what happened with me last year I hope EVERYONE hits its right on the head as there's nothing worse than 14 weeks of dieting just to fcuk up in the last 6 hours.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i think if you hit it as you did or as possible better than in your qualifier last year, you will muddle up those placings with out a dought.

people need to think quality not quantity.........but quality and quantity is game over


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I was really gutted for you last year Mr Blackman but I recon you'll certainly be rectifyin it this time round.

Alot of people talk about "who will be the biggest etc". What he weighs etc etc.. At the end of the day if you have a 23inch arms but a 40inch waist mr 27inch waist and 19inch arms willl look better!

Is the rumors of stuart cores 23inch guns and 31inch waist true?? If so I'm going just to see that LOL!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Littleluke said:


> Is the rumors of stuart cores 23inch guns and 31inch waist true?? If so I'm going just to see that LOL!


no mate it is not true, as his arms are slightly over 23" and his waist is slightly under 31"  i can vouch for this as i measured them last year the morning of the show.....

everyone looks great on their own in a gym or in a pic but it is when they stand next to their peers that the challenge begins and that goes for all the guys this year....

i wish people would stop talking about how good or bad people where last year that was a whole 12 months ago and things change i know Stuart and Tom have for a fact damn sure James has and after training with Sean T 3 weeks ago he has aswell.....we all have our fav's but no one is going to stand onstage and bulldoze every one else out their are far to many class physiques now adays


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Dam stu must be a beast LOL!..

It's so true, we all have our favourites, mine being James L. It will be a very interesting year and definately a must to attend!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> everyone looks great on their own in a gym or in a pic but it is when they stand next to their peers that the challenge begins and that goes for all the guys this year....


Very true Paul - everyone is hot favourite in their own gym.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

23 inch arms in contest condition must be some of the biggest in the world. off season they must be 24 ish which i find hard to believe but take your word for it.


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

He aint kidding,ive seen them & they are f###in hugemg:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> 23 inch arms in contest condition must be some of the biggest in the world. off season they must be 24 ish which i find hard to believe but take your word for it.


hard to believe or not mate it is true, come to the british this year and see for yourself... :thumb:


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

anyone no if Haroldas Dambrauskas is in the mix yet or not?


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> 23 inch arms in contest condition must be some of the biggest in the world. off season they must be 24 ish which i find hard to believe but take your word for it.


The hype is all true MASSIVE I train at Stu's


----------

